
How the chili pepper got to China (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/62/systems/why-revolutionaries-love-spicy-food-rp
======
spaceflunky
People always seem dumfounded when they learn that up until the 16th/17th
century not a single Thai dish was spicy.

~~~
holografix
And that Vindaloo is a Portuguese dish

~~~
ithkuil
Thr original Portuguese carne de vinha d'alhos has been modified with local
ingredients (e.g. palm vinegar instead of red wine, and local spices) so while
the dish is indeed derived from a Portuguese recipe, it's no longer just a
Portuguese dish, like everybody will recognize Pizza as bring a typical
Italian dish even if you can show that it has deep roots in the Mediterranean
cuisine

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11566042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11566042)

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Long article, what's the TL;DR? How _did_ the chili pepper get to China?

~~~
asteli
there's an infographic halfway down the article that explains. yes, you have
to click the link in order to see it, i'm very sorry.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Summary: "Christopher Columbus encountered the chili pepper in the Caribbean
in the late 15th century. Soon after, Spanish and Portuguese traders, obsessed
with controlling the spice market, spread the chili around the globe. "

So the likely route is: Carribean -> Spain -> Portugal -> India, Macao and
other far east ports -> inland China

